# 'Bama trooper



## llmc (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope this isn't too old.  You need to read the quotes with a very heavy Southern accent.

An Alabama State Trooper pulls a good-ol'-boy over for speeding.  He walks up and says to the driver, "Ya'll got any I.D"
The driver replies, " 'Bout what?"


----------



## gnubee (Sep 28, 2009)

:icon_  smile: The crowd loves it. 

I like the commercial for 90210 where the cop pulls over the cute young gal and asks. Do you know why I'm standing here today? 
She replies..... You got all Cee's in Highschool?


----------



## partner in swine (Oct 5, 2009)

I resemble that remark.

Why are you watching 90210? Did you get A's or something?


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like ya'll been listening to way too much Jeff Foxworthy...


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Been there... and doing that.


----------

